# Travel Talk > Travel Tips >  Marie Claire and August Man photo shoot in W Retreat & Spa Maldives

## rajnish

*Events held in Maldives*

The Maldives being among most desirable luxury destinations, Marie Claire and August Man recently held photo shoot featuring Louis Vuitton winter collection in their Malaysian edition.

Read more here for full information :

http://www.maldivestraveller.com/viewdetail/na_id/14

----------

